# Rotten egg exploded



## Jesusfreak101 (May 29, 2019)

I had eleven geese eggs in the incubator. One exploded and now dealing with the stink I am had to clean the incubator and unfortunately it leaked into the carpet I told my husband the carpets coming out period the carpet is old and we planned on removing it anyways. the eggs are supposed to hatch the first week of June or second week.   . I plan on goin on lock down by Friday I am not sure of the exact date as one of my geese left her nest two weeks before they woul hatch.. I remember them starting a week or less aroun the time my duck eggs and gosling hatched from the incubator. I put them I the sink with water and almost all of them were wiggling so I candled as well and one showed something in the air sack but bot the gosling. And the other had no air sack. I am hoping I didn't throw out good eggs but I am terrified of that smell.


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2019)

Ewwww….. I hate rotten egg smell. Hope the other eggs hatch after getting stink bombed. Yank out the carpet that you hate so much. I've done that, and painted the floor!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 29, 2019)

Unfortunately it's a trailer when we first moved in there was carpet in one of the bathrooms when we pulled it the where nails-staples everywhere so paint floor probably not possible.


----------



## Baymule (May 30, 2019)

We bought 8 acres with a doublewide on it. I yanked up all the carpet to lay wood floors. I pulled every single stinkin' staple and nail. I get where you are coming from.


----------



## AmberLops (May 30, 2019)

Ew that's nasty!!

When I moved into my new place (in February) I pulled all the carpet because it smelled awful...then I found that under the carpet was tons of blood....I mentioned it to my landlord and he said the last person to rent this place was 'strange' but he didn't know about the blood in the carpet  He thought maybe they butchered a deer but who knows.
And yep, the floor was filled with staples so I bought the tool and removed all of them, went on Amazon and bought those stick-on floor tiles and now it looks amazing in there! A little creepy...but at least it looks nice!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 30, 2019)

That is scary


----------

